# Pro-FTP und Rechte



## staTIX (30. August 2003)

Hallo Zusamme,

ich habe eine Suse Linux 7.0 Installation inkl Pro-FTP.
Das connecten auf den FTP funktioniert einwandfrei nur wenn ich jetzt eine Datei hochlade sind die rechte IMMER -rw-r----- (640) was zu wenig ist. 
Welche Einstellungen muss man verändern um die gleichen Rechte wie der Ordner besitzt zu bekommen oder um mindestens -rw-r--r-- (644)?

Habe auch Webmin installiert und ein bisschen getestet, aber bis jetzt ohne erfolg  

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...


----------



## xloouch (31. August 2003)

in der conf-datei kannst du das einstellen. aber die rechte auf den ordner sind hoffenlich auf 644 gesetzt?


----------



## staTIX (1. September 2003)

das verzeichnis hab ich sogar auf 777 gesetzt und bin auch owner. oder ist das falsch?
eigentlich sollten doch dann die dateien ebenfalls 777 besitzen.

kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was ich in der config ändern muss?
tippe auf die zeile "unmask" oder? habe diese mal auf unmask 011 gesetzt.
Bin mir nicht sicher wie unmask funktioniert, aber denke dass wenn ich einen Ordner mit 777 auf dem FTP hab und ich dorthinein ein File lade, dass das File dann 766 besitz oder?


----------



## xloouch (1. September 2003)

ist die gruppe, in der du dich befindest auch owner?


----------



## staTIX (1. September 2003)

ja auch die gruppe ist owner.


----------

